# Jungle Val Acclimating



## SunDevil76 (Jul 24, 2013)

So I recently set up a 25gal low tech tank 2 nights ago, and I planted about 5-7 stems of Jungle Val in the background. I've heard about Jungle Val being a really easy plant (which is cool because i'm a beginner) but I also heard they melt away after being transported and replanted in a new tank. There's a lot of green but a lot of yellow/brown on the leaves as well. Should I wait before I cut off the yellow parts or should I do it right away to help them acclimate? Any other methods concerning trimming or any other issues in general I should know about? Thank you!


----------



## Mizuhuman (Mar 16, 2013)

in my opinion. you can just pluck off the yellowing or dying leaves. That's what I did. Just pluck them off and leave the plant alone so it can acclimate to its new environment


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

I would not trim the tops off the Vals. Mine grew like a weed but if I trimmed them they died. Also they don't like excel or so I hear.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

In my experience vals are fine with excel. It just slows them down a little bit (which can be a good thing). Just pluck the dead leaves from them and leave them be; they should take to your tank quickly.


----------



## Twillz (Oct 13, 2012)

If they are happy, they'll be spreading like crazy in no time. I think mine took maybe 3-4 weeks to settle in.

Mine grow like crazy, and get far too long. I give them haircuts on a regular basis, and they are happy as can be.

For a while, I dosed excel. I did notice that it slowed them down, but they stayed healthy. I did a little less than the recommended dose.


----------



## SunDevil76 (Jul 24, 2013)

Whoops, I did do some trimming off the tops where it was yellow. My substrate is kindof loose so I was scared to pluck the leaves because I didn't want to uproot the plant. Is that bad? I hope I didn't kill my whole stock of jungle val haha :/


----------



## Twillz (Oct 13, 2012)

SunDevil76 said:


> Whoops, I did do some trimming off the tops where it was yellow. My substrate is kindof loose so I was scared to pluck the leaves because I didn't want to uproot the plant. Is that bad? I hope I didn't kill my whole stock of jungle val haha :/


If they are healthy and happy, trimming them won't bother them. They'll just keep on truckin'.


----------



## SunDevil76 (Jul 24, 2013)

Twillz said:


> If they are healthy and happy, trimming them won't bother them. They'll just keep on truckin'.


They were pretty green when I got them, except for the parts that got broken where they were bent during shipping. Those were pretty much the only parts I snipped off. They still look a good color! I hope it stays that way haha.


----------



## Indychus (Feb 21, 2013)

In my experience it's almost impossible to kill jungle vals, so you'll be ok. They'll be taking over your entire tank in no time.


----------



## SunDevil76 (Jul 24, 2013)

Indychus said:


> In my experience it's almost impossible to kill jungle vals, so you'll be ok. They'll be taking over your entire tank in no time.


That's what i've heard, which makes them so appealing to someone like me haha. My backdrop could use a jungle val takeover, to hide my ugly heater and filter intake.


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

That's what I like about them, creates a nice curtain effect in the back.

I've never had too many issues trimming them either. Sometimes a leaf would die all the way back, but once they get growing it doesn't matter much.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful plant. Even when I cut mine and the stem died I had three new stems growing elsewhere. Unfortunately they grew so well it completely overtook a small tank and I had to rip it out because it was too much work.

Here is mine with the "curtain effect" before it completely took over. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=162328&highlight=


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

mine actaully spread like wildfire when i dosed excel. they probably grew 1in every day if not more. i had to trim them every other day. cutting them won't hurt them.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

They might start slow, but once they are going they are going.

Oddly, never had luck with LFS bought jungle Val, but leopard Val is coming in nicely for me.


----------



## SunDevil76 (Jul 24, 2013)

So I think i'm seeing a little bit of new growth from the base of two of the plants, which is a good sign! Crossing my fingers for a jungle val takeover of the back region of my tank.


----------

